# How to remove dispersion screw E61?



## totallywired (Jun 25, 2011)

Trying to remove the dispersion screw on my Alex Duetto with no luck. Any tricks?

Cheers


----------



## totallywired (Jun 25, 2011)




----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Big flat screwdriver.


----------



## totallywired (Jun 25, 2011)

Got it! Was bloody tight.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

When you replace it there is no need to screw it in too tightly, just a light touch.


----------

